
Today is Aaron Swartz Day. 2019-11-09 - crisnoble
https://www.aaronswartzday.org/
======
cpr
[https://rense.com/general96/the-epstein-funded-child-porn-
hu...](https://rense.com/general96/the-epstein-funded-child-porn-hub-mit-
media-lab-that-murdered-aaron-swartz.php) sounds like science fiction, but the
circumstances around Aaron's death are suspicious enough that it warrants a
read.

~~~
tunap
Oh geeze, I just read the title & am skeeved out. Def'y fodder for conspiracy
theories, will read it shortly. For clarity, I don't mean to imply all CTs are
untrue. Sometimes they prove to be profoundly prophetic.

I was coming to posit my own CT as to how fast this story dropped from 1st two
pages on HN yesterday despite it's active upvotes.

------
ArunRaja
RSS feeds and Google Reader

